# Toshiba network printer



## gordsboyroy (Nov 7, 2007)

We have a new Toshiba eStudio 351c printer and their tech has no experience with Macs. I downloaded the mac driver by putting in the static IP for it in Safari. I took the driver and put it in the Printer folder in the Library. When I go to print a document it comes up in the print box as the default printer but it just sits there processing for about 2 minutes and then kicks out the items stating that no document has be printed.
My machine is on OS 10.3.9 but it also need to run on machine running OS8 & OS9. Any ideas what's wring on my machine? I'm going to try it on one of the OS9 machines this morning.
Thanx for your help.


----------



## gordsboyroy (Nov 7, 2007)

I loaded the drivers on an OS9 machine and it is doing pretty much the same thing. I "pinged" the printer from the OSX machine and it said it was 80% there, sort of like me most days.
This printer has department codes in it and I am wondering if that is the problem. There is no prompt for me to enter a code when I print, so I guess I'll have to phone the non-mac tech and see if he can unlock the printer for me.


----------



## gordsboyroy (Nov 7, 2007)

So on my OSX computer, I can get it down in the print window to where it says Department Code Enabled, but then I think there should be a popup to let me type in my department code but... nothing. Anybody got any answers?


----------



## gordsboyroy (Nov 7, 2007)

On the OS9 computers, I got one to print as the Department number spot is visble, but the other 2 I loaded it on come up with an unknown printing error.:4-dontkno


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

wow, well you got me. i've not heard of getting drivers from the printer itself. i'd goto their website and make sure that you get the correct drivers for the os. the drivers for os 9 will be the same as for os 8. make sure you get the drivers for os x 10.3.9 as they may be different then the other versions of os x. and it should be an installer, which will make sure they get in the right place, and registers them with the os. as for os 9, it should be an installer as well, but if not, then there should be a printmonitor documents folder in the system folder, and with in the extensions folder there should be a main print driver (the icon of which is the printer in most cases) named after the printer or printer series, a print monitor, and spooler.


----------



## gordsboyroy (Nov 7, 2007)

FYI - Well, it all kinds works now. The drivers online were not up to date but the ones on the CD that the tech had allowed me to run my OS10.4. However, there is no support for OS8 so those relics of a bygone age now can't print. Plus, because we don't have authorization to print color, any page with color on it wouldn't print so I had to go under a feature sets drag down and though the quality window and make it low res mono and turn the pure black and gray feature off. Thanx for letting me vent.:wave:


----------

